# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Հայկական ֆիլմը մրցանակ ստացավ Թուրքիայում

## AMzone

Անթալիայի 46-րդ միջազգային Golden Orange կինոփառատոնը, որը մեկնարկել էր հոկտեմբերի 17-ին Glass Pyramid կոնգրես կենտրոնում, փակվել է մրցանակաբաշխության արարողությամբ։ Թուրքական կինոփառատոնի մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ անմասն չի մնացել նաև հայ ռեժիսոր Հարություն Խաչատրյանի «Սահման» կինոնկարը։

Ինչպես հաղորդում է Tert.am–ի թղթակիցը Ստամբուլից, «Լավագույն միջազգային ֆիլմ» անվանակարգում հաղթող են ճանաչվել Հարություն Խաչատրյանի «Սահման» կիոնկարն ու Ալեքսեյ Գերման–կրտսերի «Թղթե զինվորը»։ Մրցանակաբաշխության պաշտոնական արարողության ժամանակ «Սահման» ֆիլմի գեղարվեստական ռեժիսոր Վրեժ Պետրոսյանը բեմում իր շնորհակալական խոսքն է ուղղել թուրքերենով, այնուհետև հայերենով ասել է «շնորհակալություն»։ Նրան ողջունել են ծափերով։

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (28.10.2009), Jarre (31.10.2009), Չամիչ (31.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին գրառումը ջնջված է: Խուսափեք կոնֆլիկտային ու ծաղրական տարր պարունակող գրառումներից:*

----------

Jarre (31.10.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Անթալիայի 46-րդ միջազգային Golden Orange կինոփառատոնը, որը մեկնարկել էր հոկտեմբերի 17-ին Glass Pyramid կոնգրես կենտրոնում, փակվել է մրցանակաբաշխության արարողությամբ։ Թուրքական կինոփառատոնի մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ անմասն չի մնացել նաև հայ ռեժիսոր Հարություն Խաչատրյանի «Սահման» կինոնկարը։
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է Tert.am–ի թղթակիցը Ստամբուլից, «Լավագույն միջազգային ֆիլմ» անվանակարգում հաղթող են ճանաչվել Հարություն Խաչատրյանի «Սահման» կիոնկարն ու Ալեքսեյ Գերման–կրտսերի «Թղթե զինվորը»։ Մրցանակաբաշխության պաշտոնական արարողության ժամանակ «Սահման» ֆիլմի գեղարվեստական ռեժիսոր Վրեժ Պետրոսյանը բեմում իր շնորհակալական խոսքն է ուղղել թուրքերենով, այնուհետև հայերենով ասել է «շնորհակալություն»։ Նրան ողջունել են ծափերով։
> 
> Tert.am


Իսկ ինչի՞ մասին է «Սահման» ֆիլմը:

----------

